# How did you decide on your dog breed?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought it might be an interesting thread!

Before I got Bishop we were looking for a small to medium sized dog, that was very trainable. I was actually torn between a sheltie and an English cocker spaniel- in the end chose a sheltie because we could find a working sheep farm breeder near us (I like my working dogs to be working bred :wink

For my second breed I wanted a cuddly dog and I've always loved the sighthounds.. again I was torn between two breeds.. IGs and whippets- chose the IG eventually. They are my heart breed now. I still would like to get an English cocker and whippet in my lifetime, though!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I grew up with Shelties but longed for a collie. My mom was afraid of big dogs so Shelties were as close a I could come to Lassie, or Grey Dawn (Sunnybank Collies) Now I love my Shelties and have been blessed by the opportunity to have my sweet collies. Plus I needed a dog that would be a good obedience demo dog aas I was teaching obedience classes and I wanted a larger breed than a Sheltie.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Well whenever hubby and I had discussed dog breeds prior to getting a dog, we'd always change our mind, and add more breeds to the list. Most likely, we would've leant towards a boxer (his ex-boss had the most BEAUTIFUL boxer pup, as well as a big dopey boxer with an underbite lol), but black labs had always been a dog I liked. Not sure why, but I dont think we would've considered a yellow or choc lab (though I'm sure we could've been swayed by any puppies haha)

Anyway, Duke was actually an impulse buy :tape: we had friends visiting from up north, and the girl was trying to convince her boyfriend they should buy this staffy x pup from the petshop, to keep their golden retreiver company. He said "if anything, I'd consider that black lab that was there.." but she was dead set on wanting the staffy. Out of my pure love of puppies, I decided we could all go look at the staffy at the pet shop the next morning, so I could convince her to buy him lol. Steven and I talked about it a little bit over night, he still wasnt convinced we should get a dog, and I was saying "well if Michael gives in and gets the lab, we should get the staffy" and thats when Steven said he'd love a black lab, he didn't want a staffy. That was my "in" haha, I was 100% convinced we were buying that black lab the next day. We got to the pet shop the next morning, and we were looking at the staffy when I said "come on, lets just go in and pat the lab" and we got the lady to let us in to his cage. He'd been curled up in a ball, watching us, silently, then we went in and he jumped up to play, he was SOOOOOOOOO cute! Steven took one look into Duke's big orange eyes and said "ok, do it" hahaha (this is why he refuses to come look at rescues with me haha).

So yes, very naughty, he was an impulse buy AND from a pet shop... but hey, he wasn't going to be there long, he had to go to a home, so I made sure he came to our loving home :biggrin: if I ever chose a pup from a breeder, I'd say we'd still go for boxers, because Steven loves boxers, but I don't think I want to go through puppy-stage again haha I'd prefer a dog around a year old or more, I'd definitely go to a shelter or rescue place. So if I'm ever allowed my second dog, I have no idea what it'll be!!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Well we knew we wanted a dog at some stage but I wasn't keen on the whole puppy thing. I grew up with a black lab and he was gorgeous so that breed has a special place in my heart but I didn't want one for us. Husband mentioned adopting an ex racing greyhound and I thought, 'a greyhound?, weird looking thin, tall, pointy dogs that race, I'm not sure'. Looked into the whole thing, researched the website (greyhoundsaspets.org.nz), decided it could be feasible, thought about it for a few months, made a decision and went for it. Just love the breed now and may well get another at some stage. So many of them are put down after their racing days are over, some never even get to race as they are too slow, or not competitive enough so you can have young ones if you want. We didn't specify an age or sex we let the adoption agency decide and we are very happy and love our boy to bits. That's what counts in the end isn't it?
I must say I do love all dogs really.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

For me, it was easy. 
Sure, I had a list a mile long of breeds I just HAD to have... until I started actually working with dogs, and the more I got to know some breeds, the shorter my list got. Some, because, well.. I grew a strong distaste for them, and others because they just weren't right for me. 
In Junior High, I had a friend with the absolutely cutest little Corgi, well other than Grissom, anyway, and I just had to have one someday. Great Danes I think are a breed that MANY dog fanciers end up wanting, but I never thought I'd have enough space for them. And Boxers... I'll be honest at the time that they went on my "short list" it was because of their looks, but the more I learned about them, the more I grew to adore them. 

Grissom was the first dog I sought out from a breeder. 
Annie has been a challenge, I won't deny it. I did in fact underestimate the challenge of training a Boxer, but I think we're getting along pretty well. I was determined to have a Boxer that's not obnoxious.. and I feel I've achieved that. 
And then the Danes. I wanted one for as long as I could remember, and when I really needed a GOOD companion for Annie... well, finding a dog that gets along with a Boxer's playstyle isn't exactly easy. She played so well with the Danes at work, but we were in an apartment at the time, and I was devastated at letting Grissom go and did NOT want to go through it again by not getting the right fit. It took talking to natalie to realize that I didn't NEED 500 acres to have a dane! I mean, sure it'd be nice... but with proper exercise and socialization on a regular basis, my apartment was just fine! Then when we bought our house, that is entirely too big for just hubby and me, we figured we needed one or two... or four... more!

I think these are the only breeds that I will ever have from here on out. 
Honestly, sometimes I don't know if I will have another Boxer when we start our family (though I wouldn't give up Annie for the world!) just because they're a lot of work. Fun work, but work. I don't think I'd want a while pack of them...Even so, I can't imagine life without one, so I won't play fortune teller too much. 
Danes are a part of me I didn't know I was missing. I will always have at least two. 
I'd love to have another Corgi, now that we have more space. There's a part of me terrified of failing one again, but I miss having a little nubbutt around. And, while giant breeds are "my thing" there's a lot to be missed about having a smaller dog that I can get away with taking more places.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

There was only ever going to be one dog breed for me-Labs. And they had to be chocolate. I have no interest in yellows or blacks, not sure why...they just do nothing for me. 
It was always and is always going to be labs....there is nothing about this breed that I don't like. 
Even though as puppies they are the worst of the worst.
My girls are from a good breeder and my chocolate boy in a year or 2 will also be from a good breeder. I am scoping out males now to find the perfect sire.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I never really got to choose my breed until Kai came along, and even she is not FULL breed

The only breed dogs we had growing up, which were few, were chosen by my mom. I didn't care what they were...as long as we had pets :biggrin:

When I started my own life I knew I wanted a small breed......didn't know what. I was visiting a pet store my friend owned, and she had some Chi pups that just came in.....and I went home with my first small breed. That was in '96, two more Chi's were added over the next two years. While I love the little guys, I don't think I'll be getting another one for a while......they just have way too many genetic issues 









After these guys I wanted a dog that I could do agility with......that was my biggest wish. As fate would have it Ari came into my life----and he LOVES agility---
Now that I was introduced to the herding dog mentality I had to have another one! That's when I found Kai. She is 3/4 ACD 1/4 Rat Terrier and I am hooked on the herding dogs.

I don't really have a dream breed....I actually really like the crosses. Although, I could see a Basenji or a Whippet or a Boxer in my future :wink:


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

My "dream" dog has always been a black female doberman....we ended up w/ a few different dogs and our longest living has been a mix--st.bernard,lab,shepard&boxer mix (male--lived to 12..Cooper) and beagle (female--lived to 13...Dakota) and after the death of Cooper... I was emotionally broke...he was my bud and the beagle was my husbands hunting bud. We got our lab after Cooper passed....mainly because we were thinking on getting a dog back into the house for our son who is 13 and knew w/ our daughter being 19 that there were going to be times he would be here alone and we wanted a watch dog of sorts.....well turns out we got our dog, her bark would scare anyone away...very deep and burly, but not sure what she would do once they came in. Probably kiss them to death..lol. She came into our life not because we went out looking for her but it was through my brother who knew someone who was breeding his black lab and wanted homes lined up before he bred her....my brother was going to take one but before Jeff bred his lab my brother got a dog so by the time Carlee got pregnant my brother had gotten a dog. Jeff called and was said she was pregnant....long story short....I took my brothers dog he had claimed long ago. So it was not planned at all for us to get her but yet ment to be....if that makes any sense. She (Reahven) is totally my dog and has filled things in my heart that I can not even begin to describe. My husband grew up w/ a black lab so when this whole thing was apparoached to us he was ok w/ it. I now am completly in love w/ the breed and am looking to add this coming spring w/ another one.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Let see....for my actually full bred dogs, well Rhett...I knew I wanted a medium sized dog, just wasnt sure exactly what I wanted, Border Collie, Aussie, English Springer Spaniel, and English Cocker Spaniel are all on my short list...I will probably still get one or both of the Spaniels down the road(since I was born into an ESS household they have a spot in my heart!) But then I met my friend who has 2 of Rhett's sisters(well "met", she is in Mo...but we frequent the same horse forum)....I talked to her for a LONG time, her female was pregnant with her first litter, and I ADORE her male, and both of Rhett's sisters. We were not ready for a puppy by time her only male from the litter found a home, and then she had another breeding lined up with her male and an outside female...when she showed all of us Rhett's breed commented that this female had nearly the same markings as the pup she still had from the Sadie/Sparky litter(full brother to my friend's 2 females.) My friend emailed me telling me that since I was ready and looking at this time she would HIGHLY suggest thinking about this pup, since he was EXACTLY what I was looking for, and of course there is no guarantee with an un-born litter! That was Wednesday that we first heard and talked about him...his breeder posted again that he was still looking for a home after someone had come out to look at him and he was "too calm" and she had turned them away when they tried to get him worked up, on Friday I called her, sent her money, on Tuesday he came to me!:wink: And that is how I got my Rhett....I dont feel that I can truly say that Border Collies are my heart breed, since I get VERY irritated with those who dont act as well as I know they can(ie. when their humans dont bother to train them,) however Rhett is FOR SURE my 2nd heart dog! And of course with Leo, well Jesse wanted his own Border Collie and Rhett needed a like sized play mate!LOL

And as for Dixi, Miniature Dachshund, I had 5 or so small breeds on my list, Mini Doxie and IG on the top.....after talking to an IG breeder who also has Border Collies I decided to wait till I have more time train thus keeping them from getting into too much trouble together!:tongue: And so Mini Doxies where on my VERY short list...and I just kind of fell into Dixi...we weren't even sure we were ready for a 4th dog......but I cant imagine not having her now!!

And for Brody....well I wanted a puppy and he was the only one that Jesse would let me get, since my friend had him litter box trained and he, at the time, didnt bark!LOL

I have somewhat decided on my next breed, (thanks Linsey!:tongue:,) but I will be thinking long and hard before it ever happens and thus meeting quite a few dogs from different breeds before deciding!!:thumb:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I went to the Shelter and asked them for the Dogs they had who were least likely to be adopted. Murphy was heartworm positive and Harry was deemed as "kennel crazy(whatever that means)." I found Itty walking around town because her owners moved away and left her.


My dream is a Pit Bull. a. because I love the breed and b. because I want to show the world what great dogs they can be. My only hesitation is just a 4th Dog and also their energy. I want to be ready to handle them as I do realize they command some special responsibility.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Let's see...

Mikey was starved and abused, he needed me. I am NOT a heeler type dog fan by any means. I actually find them quite annoying, but I still love him.

Sprocket was cute and fluffy. We got lucky cause he is an amazing dog. Unlike any other chihuahua I've ever met.

Gunner is an APBT. I have always had a soft spot for this breed. Something about their solid bodies, big smile and happy tail just melt my heart. APBT's are the dogs I've always wanted and I will be getting more in the future 

I also have a list of dogs I want eventually. 
Standard Parti Poodle
Landseer Newfie
Flat coated retriever
Briard
Rottwieler 
Bull terrier
Great Dane



Definitely no more small dogs


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I grew up wanting a Siberian, but I knew they weren't for the inexperienced or faint of heart...so then I considered the Samoyed, but thought our house would be too small and that I wouldn't be able to handle all that hair. Victor and I also had a rather laid back (ie. inactive :lol lifestyle at the time, coupled with his allergies to most dogs, we thought the Japanese spitz was best for us in terms of maintenance and temperament. They have the looks of a miniature Samoyed with less shedding, moderate energy level, and a self cleaning coat. They are also supposedly good for allergy sufferers.

...so a couple years later I've learned that I can deal with hair just fine. Hair on my couch, hair in my bed, hair in my food...tumbleweeds in the kitchen...and the husband and I are a lot more active now, so we're pretty sure our next dog will be a Sibe or a Sammy :wink:


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Growing up we only owned huskies because they were just one of the token breeds around here. When I had the opportunity to get my own dog, I wanted something medium sized, highly trainable, with short hair. I was tired of living with husky hair lol. 

There were two breeds I have always wanted since I was five years old. The first was a doberman. Ever since seeing them on tv for the first time, I knew I wanted one lol. I didn't care if they were always the "bad" dog on television. They were too freaking cool. When I got a little older, I heard of pit bulls and I didn't know what they were, but I always felt there was more to them then "they will eat you" type news stories. We don't have many around where I live..so I never actually met one until I started volunteering at the shelter. 

I did a LOT of research on pit bulls when I decided that this was the breed for me. Originally, I wanted to wait. I didn't think I was experienced enough to own one, so I was looking for a boxer or a brittany spaniel. When I couldn't find either of those breeds..I just decided, what the heck, why not try a pit bull as they ocassionally came through our shelter doors and I was quickly falling in love. 

I own one now and the breed is absolutely perfect for me. They are the perfect size, they are trainable, athletic, funny, absolutely gorgeous, and just plain exciting to have around the house. You are never bored with a pit bull around. I will always own at least one of these dogs and I can't wait til I'm in a position to own more than one! 

Since I pleasantly surprised myself with my ability to raise a wonderful pit bull from the shelter, my next dog WILL be a doberman. I have been researching the breed for over two years now and I'm confident they will be the perfect fit. My shortlist for other breeds includes the rottweiler, the malinois (long time down the road), the cane corso, greyhound, boston terrier, and some type of hairless breed. I would also love a standard poodle some day too but áfter dealing with my bichon's grooming requirements I don't know if I can handle that one..


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Here are the reasons that I own Chows and always will own Chows. I can't resist those faces, that hair, and those stubborn personalities and the challenge to train. (and if you look...there is a Chelsy in there too...she just keeps going and going and going!) My first Chow isn't there but she was 'pre-digital camera'. Notice....you can raise boys and Chows together and they do fine! They can even have their friends come over and no one gets eaten. :biggrin1: I've had a Samoyed, a Labrador, and now a "Shade". And I'll take another rescue 'whatever' that comes along like Shade. But I will always have Chows.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I lovelovelove Great Danes....not just for their looks, but because they are extremely versatile in terms of exercise requirements. A 3 hour hike is totally as acceptable to Minnie as a short walk around the block. They shed hardly at all. They're pretty placid and good with most people and other dogs. They're generally not big barkers. I love that they're fine with being lazy. 

When people ask me "Why Danes?" -- it's because I really can't think of another dog breed that fits all those requirements. If any of you can, I might consider one of those too!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Since i was a kid we always had bullies, I was always fascinated with Bull Terriers but never had the time or the resources to actually get one! 
When i was volunteering at King county animal shelter i fell in love with the little Bull Terriers that came in, and I got to work very closely with them, I walked 2 of them every day for about 2 weeks and they were eventually adopted, many more were in and out of there, usually you could count on seeing one at least every month, I volunteered there for a year and eventually took an APBT home with me, as i knew that a Bull Terrier would be just out of the question at the moment... they were just a breed apart.

I love their adaptability, the fact that they can go all day, or they can be couch potato cuddle bugs... I love their size, and the way they feel so solid. They have such an imposing look, broad muscular chest, dark "shark like" eyes (which are brown), their fun loving nature, the goofiness, hucklebutts, and the bizarre quirks that this breed has as a whole.

The thing that made me choose this breed over all else...

It's like having a 3yr old trapped in a dogs body... It's so much work just to train these dogs, they don't want to do anything for you, and they don't care if you're displeased :lol: I think that is one of the most endearing qualities of this breed.








A Toddler and his favorite toy that he destroyed


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How did you decided on your dog breed? Oh, that is the easiest question ever. 
Because, ACD's are the cutest, funniest, most gorgeous, intense, energetic, nonbiddable, independant, loyal, sense of humourish, awesomest dogs in the world. So there! 

I've always had ACD crosses, (I prefer mixes, I just think that the purebreds will almost always find a home, a mix won't). 
And, I've got to tell you this because it is funny how destiny plays such a part in life sometimes. 
When I knew I was getting Mollie as a puppy, I had no idea what breed she was. (Its a long story). She came from my sister in law's friend who adopted a pregnant stray. For all I knew, she could have been a chihuahua, a Great Dane, any breed in the world. 
Then I was shown a picture of the father - there it was, a purebred ACD. 
So, sometimes some things are just meant to be.

If I have any control over the breed of dog I have in the future, it will always be a ACD cross of course. Hopefully one day a Border Collie/ACD or Kelpie/ACD, that would be perfect.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmm... a lot of research. I wanted a breed that was healthy and wasn't full of problems... so that cut down the list a chunk. I wanted a medium sized dog - big enough to be a dog, small enough that i can cuddle with them, and they would fit in my car easily enough. I wanted a dog that would keep up with me on a 4k bike ride, and snooze on the couch with me when i'm feeling lazy. I wanted a laid back dog... and a breed that isn't big on barking either.... and well a wiggly bum is always nice too.

That breeds a whippet. 









They are like potato chips though... can't just have one. My parents are already thinking of getting one... but i mentioned if Piper gets bred... they'd want one of her puppies.... :3


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

minnieme said:


> I lovelovelove Great Danes....not just for their looks, but because they are extremely versatile in terms of exercise requirements. A 3 hour hike is totally as acceptable to Minnie as a short walk around the block. They shed hardly at all. They're pretty placid and good with most people and other dogs. They're generally not big barkers. I love that they're fine with being lazy.
> 
> When people ask me "Why Danes?" -- it's because I really can't think of another dog breed that fits all those requirements. If any of you can, I might consider one of those too!


I can... an ITALIAN GREYHOUND! Tessie actually fits all of those.. except they are hyper as pups.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I can... an ITALIAN GREYHOUND! Tessie actually fits all of those.. except they are hyper as pups.


... or a whippet :3

..but mine wasn't hyper as a puppy.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

We wanted a medium sized, short haired breed that was athletic looking, I was a big fan of boxers, rotties, boyfriend liked Danes but wanted a breed that was fairly healthy, low shedding/drooling, loves people and easy to find an adult in shelters. Settled on pit bulls, I had no experience with them whatsoever, or any dog experience at all really. I love them, they are just too funny and cuddly, they are pretty go go go and make me get up and do something with them which I need. I would love a giant breed someday, be it a mastiff or dane, and still love rotties, really want a bull terrier or staffy bull, like greyhounds quite a bit too, hard to say, won't be adding any more dogs for probably a decade so got plenty of time to decide.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> Since i was a kid we always had bullies, I was always fascinated with Bull Terriers but never had the time or the resources to actually get one!
> When i was volunteering at King county animal shelter i fell in love with the little Bull Terriers that came in, and I got to work very closely with them, I walked 2 of them every day for about 2 weeks and they were eventually adopted, many more were in and out of there, usually you could count on seeing one at least every month, I volunteered there for a year and eventually took an APBT home with me, as i knew that a Bull Terrier would be just out of the question at the moment... they were just a breed apart.
> 
> I love their adaptability, the fact that they can go all day, or they can be couch potato cuddle bugs... I love their size, and the way they feel so solid. They have such an imposing look, broad muscular chest, dark "shark like" eyes (which are brown), their fun loving nature, the goofiness, hucklebutts, and the bizarre quirks that this breed has as a whole.
> ...


David, you said it so perfectly.......................I will always have Bull Terriers no matter what, unless of course I feel I can't give them the "best life" possible. They truly are children, personalities unlike any dog I've had in the past or known from friends.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> David, you said it so perfectly.......................I will always have Bull Terriers no matter what, unless of course I feel I can't give them the "best life" possible. They truly are children, personalities unlike any dog I've had in the past or known from friends.


Ever since I was a kid, I've been captivated by "the target dog". I'd love to have one someday.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Ever since I was a kid, I've been captivated by "the target dog". I'd love to have one someday.


Boy, your in an area where there are tons of rescues needing homes or foster homes. Befrend me on Facebook and you will see all my links.
Robin Ceranova


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I didn't set out looking for a specific breed, but I was very systematic about the whole finding a dog thing. My decision to get a dog was a hard one because I had to make the decsion to turn away from a dog owned by someone else whom I could not help. It was the right decision for my own physical safety, but one of the hardest I have ever made. Also one of the best decions I have ever made, but thats neither here nor there.

I had already been to two different shelters and found a likely candidate in each.... however I didn't jump on either. The dobe bitch wasn't available yet and the Newfie/BC puppy well I didn't snatch him up because he wasn't "the one". I didn't consider any "pit bulls" because well I was heartbroken and couldn't face saving one that wasn't him. I don't care for the sporting group or small/toy breeds either so obviously those weren't considered either. Border Collie is about as small as I'm willing to go. I looked at a couple red and whites, I've always wanted a one because of my aunt's dog when I was small. We're a BC family, what can I say.

I was supposed to look at 5 dogs at the Meridian Valley Humane Society and I took my Missy cat with me in her kennel because they don't have cats to test dogs with. I had made lists cross checking characteristics of dogs and via email discussion with shelter employees added to those lists of positives and negatives of each dog. See what I mean by freaky systematic? I put a lot of effort into this actually, lol. It surprised me that the top dogs on my list were all GSD mixes. I'd never paid much attention at all to GSD's, after all that traditional sadleback coat and typey build is not very attractive (at least to me). And of course I looked at tons of BC's. I freaking adore that breed. I just wanted and intelligent high energy companion. 

I ended up only looking at Lily. I remember walking into the shelter and seeing her proped up in the corner of her kennel chilling. It was the day she came available actually. We took her out for a walk, then I got my cat's kennel out and we let Lily sniff her. She was interested, but not in a yum-yum way. All my dumb ass could say was "She's perfect." Needless to say I filled out the papers then and there and paid the $23.15 adoption fee. That was Saturday, so on Monday night she'd be dropped off at the All Valley Pet Center to be spayed and I could pick her up Tuesday.

After leaving the shelter I went to Petsmart and bough a matching "sage" colored Hamilton adjustable snap buckle collar and leash set and a red heart shaped tag with her name, my last name, phone #, & address on it to put on the collar. So on Tuesday night I went to pick her up with that set and the vet people so funny baby talking her about her new fancy doggie bling and forever home. She was still a little druggy and puked in the car on the way home. Then proceeded to husky trot through the house exploring, so much for keeping her quiet. Obviously from her looks, structure, endurance, etc. she is a distance bred sled dog. I am pretty sure she is from a decent breeder that placed her in a pet home because of her splayed front feet.... unfortunately pet homes and working dogs just don't mix well and she was dumped for AC to pick up after being on the street a while. My gain though!

Dear sweet Scout is a result of my friend's mom liking Lily and deciding to get her own one of those dogs. Suffice to say that didn't work out and I agreed to take her. I was planning to just foster her, but unless someone beyond perfect shows up that clicks insanely wonderfully with her.... she's just staying with me. She chose me the day I met her, even though it was six months later that I agreed to take her. She's a badly bred (hoarding bust!) example of the same breed type.


Lily made me fall hard for the working GSD. I have always loved the Alaskan sled dogs in the Iditerod (my vet volunteers for it and says she's exactly like them) and stories of sled dogs and wolf dogs like The Journey of Natty Gan, White Fang, etc. So I guess its not surprising she is the perfect dog for me, however I didn't set out looking specifically for that. She is literally everything I want in a dog.

I have however done enough research and made enough connections through training that I feel prepared for the eventuality of going out and getting a Belgian Malinois. I'm sure I will someday have a GSD, but honestly my trainers dogs made me fall very hard for the Malinois breed. I am pretty sure Scout has some Belgian Tevuran in her. To me the Malinois is closer to my ideal (i.e. the breed tends to be overal healthier and more extreme atheletically and the personality is closer to the sled dogs I like while still able to be very hard working dogs in bitesports), so I feel that breed will be a better choice for me to own. I would never have gotten into any of this without Lily. She's the most kickass first dog a girl could ever hope for. 

Also, if I had the $ I would make an offer on my trainer's male Malinois. I can legally have one more dog where I live. I am just on a very tight budget, otherwise I would have jumped on that already. He actually did the breeding with the intention of him being his next trial dog for French Ringsport. Unfortunately since the housing bubble burst many people have fallen on hard times and that didn't pan out. Even if I only get to handle to dog and learn the sport a bit, it will be a fantastic learning opportunity for me. There are very few dogs of this caliber in this area.

While I adore the APBT and am interested in several mollosser breeds (DDB, SAB, and CC specifically), I really like furry cracked out herding/mushing dogs and I don't know if I'll own any of the smooth coated breeds I like. I am sure I'll have more sled dogs, there are just too few good homes that will work them out there. Unless I go out and get a job working with a musher who keeps many dogs, I'm sure they will be shelter dogs. Luckily I can evaluate a dogs well enough to pick what works for me, but I'd still rather stack the odds with a top notch working breeder wherever possible. I love Scout, but she has shown me just how much genetics DO count.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I've ALWAYS loved German Shepherds and Border Collies.. watched WAY too much Animal Planet as a child. My mom was always against having a dog though. I always planned to get a GSD as soon as I moved out. When I was about 14 I befriended a girl who's family owned about 5 pit bulls.. and I fell in love. I fostered various pit bulls when I first moved out, my first dog that was truely mine was an American Bully, I couldn't keep her but I found her a wonderful home.

So when I decided I was looking for a dog last winter, I wanted a BC. But my friend sent me a link to Rodeo's CL ad and it was over. Got my GSD and BC all in one :thumb: A month or so ago I decided I missed having a pittie around and that's how I ended up with Duke.

GSDs and BCs I love because of their intelligence. I love the noble look of the GSD and the intense look of the BC. And the pit bulls? I mean.... have you met one? haha They are the most lovable dogs in the world and total clowns.


----------



## Tinkerbellz (Oct 1, 2010)

My parents had German Shepherds, Border Collies, and Poodles while growing up. When I was little, we didn't have a family dog until my uncle got Pepe (a Maltese mix) for his then girlfriend-now my aunt. She eventually discovered Lola (another Maltese) in the pet store and every time they went on vacation, we were the lucky ones to take care of Pepe and Lola (which I loved and was always sad to see them leave). After my aunt & uncle found out they were having twins, we adopted Pepe from them since have newborn twins and two dogs would be a little too much at once. Pepe lived with us for a short 3 1/2 years before passing away due to cancer at age 13. Since then, I vowed to only bring home rescue dogs and as long as there was some Maltese mixed in, I didn't care what they looked like. 

A little over a year ago, I was browsing on Petfinder.com, like I always do and for once, there was a Maltese-mixed dog available around my location. My family and I met Dexter at an adoption event that his rescue was having and as soon as we saw him, we knew we were taking him home with us. The Maltese is the perfect breed for me - no shedding which helps out with my allergies, whose protective but also a lap dog at the same time. Dexter is a small white fluff ball that is a wonderful and amazing dog and considering he's a rescue that makes him even more special to us.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> I've ALWAYS loved German Shepherds and Border Collies.. watched WAY too much Animal Planet as a child. My mom was always against having a dog though. I always planned to get a GSD as soon as I moved out. When I was about 14 I befriended a girl who's family owned about 5 pit bulls.. and I fell in love. I fostered various pit bulls when I first moved out, my first dog that was truely mine was an American Bully, I couldn't keep her but I found her a wonderful home.
> 
> So when I decided I was looking for a dog last winter, I wanted a BC. But my friend sent me a link to Rodeo's CL ad and it was over. Got my GSD and BC all in one :thumb: A month or so ago I decided I missed having a pittie around and that's how I ended up with Duke.
> 
> GSDs and BCs I love because of their intelligence. I love the noble look of the GSD and the intense look of the BC. And the pit bulls? I mean.... have you met one? haha They are the most lovable dogs in the world and total clowns.


Oh my, lol Rodeo sounds like FUN! 
My girls would fall all over themselves for him. Especially Scout, her and the boys oy vey. LOL.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I can... an ITALIAN GREYHOUND! Tessie actually fits all of those.. except they are hyper as pups.


I love love love Italian Greyhounds and I love Tess!!! :biggrin: But their fragile little legs worry me...I am such a klutz, I would always be so scared around them! I never knew they were that adaptable to my lifestyle though!!




KittyKat said:


> ... or a whippet :3
> 
> ..but mine wasn't hyper as a puppy.


Good to know!!! Hehe...are greyhounds the same temperament-wise? Greyhounds are a bit bigger than whippets, right? I guess I do like a medium to big sized dog....just because as mentioned before I get nervous around the little ones! Thanks though guys....who knows what my future will bring! :biggrin:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I grew up with big dogs but when hubby and I got married he'd only had Dachshunds so I agreed to one and fell in love. Then I more than agreed to the second one. After our precious girl Meika died getting a dental I wanted another small dog but not another Dachshund because I didn't want to feel like I was trying to replace her. So we chose a Min Pin. By then I was doing rescue and from there on out everything that ended up coming here chose me. A few Dachshund mixes and a few Chihuahuas. My little crew from the dog pound. Best ever!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I didn't really have my heart set on a breed, I knew I wanted a dog though.

However, Harleigh is just perfect for me. Everyone thinks that Labs are unruly and "annoying", but there really isn't a way to describe Harleigh. Sure she is a bit crazy and energetic, but it really is part of her charm... however, she does have some self-control! She was so easy to train and loves to learn new things. She's sweet and absolutely loves little kids. The only thing that I would change is the shedding, but I don't even notice it anymore! haha. 

She is just *perfect* for me and I will always have at least one Lab!! :smile:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

minnieme said:


> I love love love Italian Greyhounds and I love Tess!!! :biggrin: But their fragile little legs worry me...I am such a klutz, I would always be so scared around them! I never knew they were that adaptable to my lifestyle though!!


Well the good news is they are fast enough to move out of your way if you are lumbering towards them :wink: I am the ultimate klutz and she has stayed more or less in one piece... :wink:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

minnieme said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know!!! Hehe...are greyhounds the same temperament-wise? Greyhounds are a bit bigger than whippets, right?:


I don't know anything about whippets but have learnt alot about greyhounds over the last year and I can tell you they are soooo laid back, sleep tons and tons, are very quiet (a bit like having a cat), very calm temperament, so would be a bit boring for those wanting a more 'lively' dog. Very willing to please and easy to train. I actually like the fact they are quite tall because I am tall and I don't have to bend down to stroke my boy...although he spends most of his time horizontal. Believe it or not and I was surprised at this, there are quite a few owners who do agility successfully with them and we have a friend who does agility with great danes too.
I have an acquaintance who owns two GHs and always has two fosters and she told me recently that she didn't like dogs! I said what? but you own two and have another two staying with you and her reply was, well they are not like normal dogs, they're different, more like a cat. Ha ha it was so funny...mind you she is a bit eccentric and not from these parts.
I think it's very interesting reading all these posts and what we love about our dogs.
Next we'll be asking why we chose our partners....just joking on that one!!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

The first dogs I ever had were GSD. My father bred some truely amazing dogs. Then my brother came home with a "husky" puppy which sent Dad into a fit because it was a Border Collie, not a husky. He didn't believe BC should be pets, too much work drive. Then came the wolf hybrids, definitely a different experience. A couple of setters, some huskies, a doberman, a whole passal of Daschunds, a basset mix (my son's "only" dog) and a Golden. Finally I got the breed that I've wanted since I first saw them. Italian Greyhounds. Blaise was first, a year later we got Scotty. We've been looking into getting another pup (iggies are like Belgium chocolates, you just have to indulge in just one more), but the son gets "first" choice. He wants a shiba but I don't think it will be a good match. Been trying to "lead" him towards a few other breeds. If only I could find a breed with the "nordic" look without the "attitude".


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Except for Rebel and Snorkels, who I got from rescues, most of my dogs came from college kids who dumped them at the end of the semester, with a couple from garage sales thrown in.

heck, I had no idea people actually went out and chose a dog. Ours just showed up on the porch. My last dog from that era died in 2008 and THAT was the first time i actually found out about dog rescue groups. 

So i've had alot of mixed breeds with a few purebreds thrown in there. I take what I can get and that is my favorite dog.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Boy, your in an area where there are tons of rescues needing homes or foster homes. Befrend me on Facebook and you will see all my links.
> Robin Ceranova


I am "friends" with a Bull Terrier Rescue in this area. I'd love to foster but Drew would probably kill me. I could probably do short term fosters, maybe...but I would probably keep them!


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

I have always loved dogs, ever since I was little. Something about a pet that can understand what your saying, just by your facial expressions made me love them. I never had the means growing up to have MY dog, but we had family dogs. Everything from MinPins, English Mastiffs, Cockers, and mutts. My first dog that was MINE and no one else's was Zoey, she was "pit bull" and Corgi lol yea I know weird mix. She passed from parvo though 
The bully breed in her shone through like a beacon and I loved it. I wanted a full bully breed, preferably an American Pit Bull Terrier. Something about that willingness to work through anything and everything to please their owner had me hooked.

I didnt have the means for years after that, went through a ton of crap until I finally was able to buy a home, no mortgage not having to worry on what people said about MY dog. 
So I started looking at dogs online, looking in shelters and just trying to find that bully dog that clicked with me. I ended up getting in contact with a lady who rescued a dog, a "pit bull" and it turned out she was pregnant, so the lady was looking for home for the future pups. She wasnt like most of the people who scored a pregnant pit bull typed dog. This lady seriously interviewed me. Multiple emails a day, if I owned my home, if I had time to work the dog, etc. Just so much stuff.
The pups werent even born, had to wait a whole month after I passed her tests.

She sent me a picture of the Mom and then once the pups were born she sent me some of them. The poor Mom wasnt even a year old. Well long story short I went and looked at puppies a few times, ended up picking one. 
When I went in looking for a bully dog, I wanted a blue one.. and APBT enthusiast knows that the chances of getting a pure APBT thats blue is slim to none. I ended up with an American Bully Cross. 
He looks very odd for typical AmBullies. He is tall, and lean, and very well proportioned. 
He has everything physically I was looking for in a dog, but the thing that really makes happy is his personality. Everything about how he is willing to work for me, and do anything I ask, and he is probably the closest I have ever been to a dog. He is with me almost 24/7, he is attached to my hip.
While I set out for an APBT, and got an American BullyX I dont think I would ever trade him for the world. He is everything and then some when it comes to being the perfect dog.

(I still would love a real APBT, but this AmBully mutt has a spot in my heart forever, and I think I will probably get another AmBully too!)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, a great topic! After losing my beloved Black Lab, Luke (aka the best dog in the whole world) 3 years ago, I knew the next dog I would own would be the Dogue de Bordeaux. While Luke was still alive, I had met one in Central Park and was smitten. Large, calm, fun, protective dogs were always my preference, and this breed just stood out for me. I did a lot of research (important!) on the DDB, as well as Cane Corsos , found a DDB breeder that I could trust and develop a relationship with. 

Still, it took a few years to get over Luke's passing before I felt able to take the plunge of (BIG) dog ownership. But, after my Mother's death earlier this year, I felt the time was right to bring a new life into my world. Serendipity stepped in and I found out that the breeder's 2 favorite dogues were expecting a litter early May, ready to be homed in July. I was now able to make my dream of owning (ok, who am I kidding--- being owned by) a DDB a reality.

Mateo is the sweetest, biggest mush ever. He is calm, easy-going, happy, with a very balanced temperament. He loves and relates well with all kinds of people and dogs alike. At 5 1/2 months his protective/guarding nature has not yet kicked in-- but that's ok. Even if it never does, his large size (not to mention that mug of his) alone will be enough to deter any suspicious characters in this city...

Love, love, love the Mastiff breeds!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

looks, versatility and trainability. German Shepherd Dog.
i was around a lot of GSD's growing up.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

My apologies, but after thinking about my Lab, Luke, (passed away in 2008), I just had to find and post a photo of him...
Rest in Peace, Sweet Boy.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Celt said:


> The first dogs I ever had were GSD. My father bred some truely amazing dogs. Then my brother came home with a "husky" puppy which sent Dad into a fit because it was a Border Collie, not a husky. He didn't believe BC should be pets, too much work drive. Then came the wolf hybrids, definitely a different experience. A couple of setters, some huskies, a doberman, a whole passal of Daschunds, a basset mix (my son's "only" dog) and a Golden. Finally I got the breed that I've wanted since I first saw them. Italian Greyhounds. Blaise was first, a year later we got Scotty. We've been looking into getting another pup (iggies are like Belgium chocolates, you just have to indulge in just one more), but the son gets "first" choice. He wants a shiba but I don't think it will be a good match. Been trying to "lead" him towards a few other breeds. If only I could find a breed with the "nordic" look without the "attitude".


The few keeshonden I've met have been amazing.. easy to train and great family dogs.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

My family have been GSD people for at least 3 generations now. Both set of grandparents grew up with GSDs, so of course, both my parents plus most of my extended family have/had GSDs. However, all of them were BYB or rescues, and my aunt's most recent is American Show Line. After losing almost every one of our dogs to health problems at an early age (most of the time hip dysplasia), I wanted something different. Initially, I was looking at Dobermanns. But then.....I couldn't get my mind off the GSD. So I did some more research, found working line GSDs, learned about protection sports and became completely addicted. 

So now I have my absolute dream dog, a west german working line GSD , and I don't think I will ever have anything other than working lines. I might be persuaded in the future to get a Dutch Shepherd, but it would have to be a very special dog to sway me from my heart dogs. 

If I ever get a smaller dog, it will probably be a Corgi or Papillon. But my 60lb monster thinks she's a lap dog so I don't know what I would gain from getting a smaller dog


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Ohhh the crazy catahoulas. Of course what officially drew me to them was their stunning looks. Then I spent some time with a few.

Smart as a whip. Can be a bit stubborn, and independent. Not necessarily "people pleasers". Aloof with strangers, but the people they know, they REALLY love and would do anything for them. Finnigan has saved my moms life with his intuition, and has defended me from shady people on numerous occasions. But when it comes to my friends and family, he just KNOWS that they are okay (even if he hasn't met them before). He reads my body language perfectly. He knows me inside out. He is extremely sensitive but also tough as a nail. I love my Finny.  Most people that get to know him will end up telling me "Holy crap, Finnigan is JUST like you!!!" << well, I hear that from my boyfriend a lot. 

Topher is probably a catahoula mix (probably with some lab, he's got a shorter, fatter tail than most 'houlas). He isn't a typical catahoula in the sense that he is my velcro dog (most are more independent). He follows me everywhere, and wont get up out of bed to eat breakfast until I am up and ready. He's a wonderful swimmer and the first 'ball obsessed' dog I have ever had. I didn't really pick him... but when I saw him living in the horrible conditions he was, I knew he needed to get out of there. So, we packed our bags, threw Finny in the car, drove overnight up to Northern FL, and was there bright and early in the morning to meet him. He was sooo fearful at first, but Finn got into a play bow, and they've been the best brothers ever since. 

Rambo, our pit bull, we didn't really pick out either. He was abandoned at Banfield with parvo. He was going to be sent to Animal Control (to be euthanized) because pit bull type dogs are illegal in the county we live in. We decided to foot the bill for his treatment, and officially adopted him. I always liked pit bulls, but never really wanted one (never been a huge bully or terrier person). Now... I am sure I will always have a pitty, or a pitty mix, as part of my pack. He fits in very well with the catahoulas. Much higher energy, but they balance each other out well. He's gets his 2 hours of exercise a day, and all other times he's inside being a couch potato. 

Catahoula's will always be my breed of choice... there's nothing like 'em!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

malia was five weeks old.
she crawled out of a ditch and made her way up our driveway.
she was covered in sarcoptic mange, was starving, had little to no hair, and she was about the ugliest puppy i've ever seen.

she is still a pity girl and she is sort of corgi mix.

she is my husband's heart dog. he would swaddle her and put her on his shoulder with a piece of pig ear for her as we painfully brought her back to life and nursed her back to health.


my pug, bubba, was a dog with his picture on kjijji.
parents were out of work. could no longer afford dog.

looked at dog with cable around his neck, fur flying everywhere, for pugs never stop shedding.
cable was tied to a crate, dog acted like he was on crack.

took pug home in spite of him being in tact, not house trained and an oval bleach stain circling his anus that his owners did to him.

took a year and a half to make him into a real dog...and now i wouldn't trade the little bugger for anything.

he has become my heart dog. but i still have seattle pug rescue on speed dial


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> I grew up wanting a Siberian, but I knew they weren't for the inexperienced or faint of heart...so then I considered the Samoyed, but thought our house would be too small and that I wouldn't be able to handle all that hair. Victor and I also had a rather laid back (ie. inactive :lol lifestyle at the time, coupled with his allergies to most dogs, we thought the Japanese spitz was best for us in terms of maintenance and temperament. They have the looks of a miniature Samoyed with less shedding, moderate energy level, and a self cleaning coat. They are also supposedly good for allergy sufferers.
> 
> ...so a couple years later I've learned that I can deal with hair just fine. Hair on my couch, hair in my bed, hair in my food...tumbleweeds in the kitchen...and the husband and I are a lot more active now, so we're pretty sure our next dog will be a Sibe or a Sammy :wink:


i had a sammy and they are a great breed....only thing about samoyeds is they love to run.....have a tall fence. 

i like your spitz. but i've never had the joy of actually picking a breed or dog. either circumstances or the breed picked me.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i had a sammy and they are a great breed....only thing about samoyeds is they love to run.....have a tall fence.
> 
> i like your spitz. but i've never had the joy of actually picking a breed or dog. either circumstances or the breed picked me.


I know most folks here really dislike Cesar Milan, but I say take the good and leave the bad, and he does have alot of good stuff to learn. His thoughts on calm energy were a real eye opener for me, a person who has high levels of "frantic."

One thing he said that always stuck with me - you don't get the dog you want, you get the dog you need.

I would say your dogs are dogs you defintely needed! And vice versa.


What about an American Eskimo? Aren't they small fuzzy husky-like dogs?
I picked Rebel. he was the first, at 52 years of age. At least I picked the breed, really not the dog. It was kind of weird, actually.


----------

